# Vampire The Masquerade - Bloodlines MSInstall or InstallShield problem.



## VinnyVibe (Jul 12, 2008)

Hello everyone. This is the first time I post in a forum, and I hope it's worth it.

I'm looking for some help from developers if possible, as my problem doesn't seem to be a common one.

Starting with the system. 
I am running Windows Vista x86 Extreme Edition [that's a modified version of the Ultimate edition, downloaded by torrent] with SP1. I installed this OS as an update for the Windows XP Pro SP3 that I was using. One 80GB IDE HDD for the system itself and some files, and a 500GB SATA HDD for the programs, downloads and all.

My Full system specs are: Intel Dual Core 6300 @ 1.86Mhz, 1GB RAM, ATI Sapphire Radeon x1650 Series 512MB, Sound Blaster Live! 24-Bit, 80GB Maxtor IDE HDD, 500GB Hitachi SATA HDD.

And after a long time, I decided to play the VTM Bloodlines again, to remember this great game. And it doesn't even install.

I did everything possible. First of all, here is the log that I managed to record after searching how to turn on the installation logging:

=== Verbose logging started: 12/07/2008 23:14:44 Build type: SHIP UNICODE 4.05.6001.00 Calling process: C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\Driver\9\INTEL3~1\IDriver.exe ===
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:284]: SOFTWARE RESTRICTION POLICY: Verifying package --> 'D:\Downloads\VAMPIRE THE MASQUERADE BLOODLINES - GRADE ONE dfm\Extracted\Vampire - The Masquerade Bloodlines.msi' against software restriction policy
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:284]: Note: 1: 2262 2: DigitalSignature 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:284]: SOFTWARE RESTRICTION POLICY: D:\Downloads\VAMPIRE THE MASQUERADE BLOODLINES - GRADE ONE dfm\Extracted\Vampire - The Masquerade Bloodlines.msi is not digitally signed
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:286]: SOFTWARE RESTRICTION POLICY: D:\Downloads\VAMPIRE THE MASQUERADE BLOODLINES - GRADE ONE dfm\Extracted\Vampire - The Masquerade Bloodlines.msi is permitted to run at the 'unrestricted' authorization level.
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:287]: Cloaking enabled.
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:287]: Attempting to enable all disabled privileges before calling Install on Server
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:287]: End dialog not enabled
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:287]: Original package ==> 
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:288]: Package we're running from ==> D:\Downloads\VAMPIRE THE MASQUERADE BLOODLINES - GRADE ONE dfm\Extracted\Vampire - The Masquerade Bloodlines.msi
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:288]: Transforming table Property.

MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:288]: Machine policy value 'DisableUserInstalls' is 0
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:288]: APPCOMPAT: looking for appcompat database entry with ProductCode '{C4E2A4A7-B623-40CB-8EEA-72F577E49D56}'.
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:289]: APPCOMPAT: matching ProductCode found in database. Entry name: 'Vampire - The Masquerade Bloodlines.msi'. Testing other attributes...
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:289]: APPCOMPAT: testing PackageCode. Expected value: '{37038C23-7223-4036-9629-CAD2DBABF836}'
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:289]: APPCOMPAT: PackageCode attribute(s) exist, but no matching PackageCode found. Actual PackageCode: '{B1F009DD-FF1D-4C8D-B5C9-A7B7F9EAB335}'
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:289]: APPCOMPAT: found matching ProductCode in database, but other attributes do not match.
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:293]: MSCOREE not loaded loading copy from system32
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:299]: Machine policy value 'TransformsSecure' is 0
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:299]: User policy value 'TransformsAtSource' is 0
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:300]: Note: 1: 2262 2: MsiFileHash 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:300]: Machine policy value 'DisablePatch' is 0
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:300]: Machine policy value 'AllowLockdownPatch' is 0
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:301]: Machine policy value 'DisableMsi' is 0
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:301]: Machine policy value 'AlwaysInstallElevated' is 0
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:301]: User policy value 'AlwaysInstallElevated' is 0
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:301]: Running product '{C4E2A4A7-B623-40CB-8EEA-72F577E49D56}' with user privileges: It's not assigned.
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:301]: Machine policy value 'DisableLUAPatching' is 0
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:301]: Machine policy value 'DisableFlyWeightPatching' is 0
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:302]: APPCOMPAT: looking for appcompat database entry with ProductCode '{C4E2A4A7-B623-40CB-8EEA-72F577E49D56}'.
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:302]: APPCOMPAT: matching ProductCode found in database. Entry name: 'Vampire - The Masquerade Bloodlines.msi'. Testing other attributes...
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:302]: APPCOMPAT: skipping transform because it should be applied at a different point of the install.
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:302]: APPCOMPAT: found matching ProductCode in database, but other attributes do not match.
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:302]: Transforms are not secure.
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:302]: Transforming table Property.

MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:302]: Note: 1: 2262 2: Control 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:302]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding MsiLogFileLocation property. Its value is 'C:\Users\VINNYV~1\AppData\Local\Temp\MSI3c9cb.LOG'.
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:302]: No Command Line.
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:302]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding PackageCode property. Its value is '{B1F009DD-FF1D-4C8D-B5C9-A7B7F9EAB335}'.
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:302]: Product Code passed to Engine.Initialize: '(none)'
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:302]: Product Code from property table before transforms: '{C4E2A4A7-B623-40CB-8EEA-72F577E49D56}'
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:302]: Product Code from property table after transforms: '{C4E2A4A7-B623-40CB-8EEA-72F577E49D56}'
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:302]: Product not registered: beginning first-time install
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:302]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding ProductState property. Its value is '-1'.
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:303]: Entering CMsiConfigurationManager::SetLastUsedSource.
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:303]: User policy value 'SearchOrder' is 'nmu'
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:303]: Adding new sources is allowed.
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:303]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding PackagecodeChanging property. Its value is '1'.
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:303]: Package name extracted from package path: 'Vampire - The Masquerade Bloodlines.msi'
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:303]: Package to be registered: 'Vampire - The Masquerade Bloodlines.msi'
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:304]: Note: 1: 2262 2: AdminProperties 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:304]: Machine policy value 'AlwaysInstallElevated' is 0
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:304]: User policy value 'AlwaysInstallElevated' is 0
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:304]: Running product '{C4E2A4A7-B623-40CB-8EEA-72F577E49D56}' with user privileges: It's not assigned.
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:304]: TRANSFORMS property is now: 
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:304]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding VersionDatabase property. Its value is '200'.
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:305]: SHELL32::SHGetFolderPath returned: C:\Users\VinnyVibe\AppData\Roaming
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:305]: SHELL32::SHGetFolderPath returned: C:\Users\VinnyVibe\Favorites
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:305]: SHELL32::SHGetFolderPath returned: C:\Users\VinnyVibe\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Network Shortcuts
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:305]: SHELL32::SHGetFolderPath returned: C:\Users\VinnyVibe\Documents
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:305]: SHELL32::SHGetFolderPath returned: C:\Users\VinnyVibe\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Printer Shortcuts
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:305]: SHELL32::SHGetFolderPath returned: C:\Users\VinnyVibe\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:305]: SHELL32::SHGetFolderPath returned: C:\Users\VinnyVibe\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\SendTo
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:305]: SHELL32::SHGetFolderPath returned: C:\Users\VinnyVibe\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Templates
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:305]: SHELL32::SHGetFolderPath returned: C:\ProgramData
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:305]: SHELL32::SHGetFolderPath returned: C:\Users\VinnyVibe\AppData\Local
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:305]: SHELL32::SHGetFolderPath returned: C:\Users\VinnyVibe\Pictures
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:305]: SHELL32::SHGetFolderPath returned: C:\Users\VinnyVibe\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Administrative Tools
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:305]: SHELL32::SHGetFolderPath returned: C:\Users\VinnyVibe\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:305]: SHELL32::SHGetFolderPath returned: C:\Users\VinnyVibe\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:305]: SHELL32::SHGetFolderPath returned: C:\Users\VinnyVibe\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:305]: SHELL32::SHGetFolderPath returned: C:\Users\VinnyVibe\Desktop
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:305]: SHELL32::SHGetFolderPath returned: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Administrative Tools
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:305]: SHELL32::SHGetFolderPath returned: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:305]: SHELL32::SHGetFolderPath returned: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:305]: SHELL32::SHGetFolderPath returned: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:305]: SHELL32::SHGetFolderPath returned: C:\Users\Public\Desktop
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:305]: SHELL32::SHGetFolderPath returned: C:\Windows\Fonts
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:306]: Note: 1: 2898 2: MS Sans Serif 3: MS Sans Serif 4: 0 5: 16 
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:313]: MSI_LUA: Setting AdminUser property to 1 because this is the client or the user has already permitted elevation
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:313]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding AdminUser property. Its value is '1'.
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:313]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding Privileged property. Its value is '1'.
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:313]: Note: 1: 1402 2: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\MS Setup (ACME)\User Info 3: 2 
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:313]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding USERNAME property. Its value is 'VinnyVibe'.
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:313]: Note: 1: 1402 2: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\MS Setup (ACME)\User Info 3: 2 
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:313]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding COMPANYNAME property. Its value is 'Noh's Corp.'.
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:313]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding DATABASE property. Its value is 'D:\Downloads\VAMPIRE THE MASQUERADE BLOODLINES - GRADE ONE dfm\Extracted\Vampire - The Masquerade Bloodlines.msi'.
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:314]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding OriginalDatabase property. Its value is 'D:\Downloads\VAMPIRE THE MASQUERADE BLOODLINES - GRADE ONE dfm\Extracted\Vampire - The Masquerade Bloodlines.msi'.
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:314]: Machine policy value 'MsiDisableEmbeddedUI' is 0
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:314]: EEUI - Disabling MsiEmbeddedUI due to existing external or embedded UI
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:314]: EEUI - Disabling MsiEmbeddedUI in quiet mode
=== Logging started: 12/07/2008 23:14:44 ===
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:314]: Note: 1: 2262 2: PatchPackage 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:314]: Machine policy value 'DisableRollback' is 0
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:314]: User policy value 'DisableRollback' is 0
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:314]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding UILevel property. Its value is '2'.
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:314]: MsiOpenPackageEx is returning 0
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:314]: MsiOpenPackage is returning 0
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:314]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding INSTALLSHIELDSETUPLANGUAGE property. Its value is '2057'.
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:314]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding SETUPEXEDIR property. Its value is 'D:\Downloads\VAMPIRE THE MASQUERADE BLOODLINES - GRADE ONE dfm\Extracted'.
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:314]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding TRANSFORMS property. Its value is '2057.mst'.
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:325]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding ISSETUPDRIVEN property. Its value is '1'.
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:325]: PROPERTY CHANGE: Adding ALLUSERS property. Its value is '1'.
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:326]: Transforming table Binary.

MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:357]: Transforming table Binary.

1: Failed to extract ISRT.dll, error is 5 
1: Failed to extract support files, error is 5 
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:357]: Leaked MSIHANDLE (4) of type 790541 for thread 1512
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:357]: Leaked MSIHANDLE (3) of type 790537 for thread 1512
=== Verbose logging stopped: 12/07/2008 23:14:44 ===

As you see here in the end, it fails to extract the files to what should be the TEMP directory. Vista is so stubborn on these permission things.
I did everything I could... Took ownership of the TEMP folders, all of them. Took ownership of the windows folder, the program files folder and any other that could be related to this problem.
I also downloaded from planetAMD64.com the modified vampire the masquerade - bloodlines.msi file, as people seemed to be having the same problem on x64 OS, and OS newer than XP SP2. Didn't work.
Also tried to modify the file by myself, allowing the .msi file to recognize and work on an elevated permission state on the vista. VersionNT=600 on the LauncherConditions folder inside the .msi file, opening with ORCA. Nothing.
Tried to create a .manifest file to elevate the setup.exe and autmatically elevate the .msi file. Nothing.
Obviously, tried to run as administrator and in XP SP2 compatibility mode.
Also, I downloaded 5 different VTM Bloodlines, as it could be the file itself... All of them the same error, with one DVD or with 3 CDs, doesn't matter.

BTW, the error I see is 1628: Failed to complete installation. Right after the first two bars of the installshield are filled and when it tries to start the extracting actions to prepare the setup. But this 1628 is a generic MSI error. The error itself is this part:

1: Failed to extract ISRT.dll, error is 5 
1: Failed to extract support files, error is 5 
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:357]: Leaked MSIHANDLE (4) of type 790541 for thread 1512
MSI (c) (50:E8) [23:14:44:357]: Leaked MSIHANDLE (3) of type 790537 for thread 1512
=== Verbose logging stopped: 12/07/2008 23:14:44 ===

Error is 5. What the heck is error 5 in MSInstall?
ANYONE??? What should I do? :scream:
Guys, I'm getting kind of desperate. ALL my other games work, including VTM Redemption [the version before the bloodlines, made in 2000, runs in Vista!!!], Race Driver GRID, CIV4, Crysis, Oblivion and many others that lots of people have problems with, I had none... And this is the first time I get an error that I couldn't solve by myself or searching in forums.

Thanking you all beforehand.

Vinny Vibe. :wavey:


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi VinnyVibe and welcome to TSF,

Unfortunately we are unable to help you with your problem as you have acquired Vista Illegally.
This thread will be closed!


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

VinnyVibe said:


> I am running Windows Vista x86 Extreme Edition [that's a modified version of the Ultimate edition, downloaded by torrent] with SP1.


As Aus_Karlos said we won't help with any problems happening on a pirated operating system. Check the forum rules.

Thread closed.


----------

